# Gypsy



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you going to make Cosette & Deedlit Halloween costumes ?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm hoping to!  I haven't had as much time to sew lately with the new job but I started a Genie one for Cosette already, I finished the body pieces but need to redo the head piece. I still haven't figured out what to do for Deedlit yet, I need to think of it soon! 

This is Cosette's Genie costume, but the head piece doesn't look good, it will be redone.  I'm thinking of making her one in pink or green instead because I don't know if the color shows up the best. :? You can't see really well in the picture but the bottoms have billowy legs that are tighter at the bottoms, I'll have to take better pics when I get it done.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

AWW how precious  That's looks greatjust the way it is. I made my dd & son Alladin & Jasmine costumes 1 yr.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks Alisha!  I'll bet the Alladin and Jasmine costumes were adorable. That's one of my favorite disney movies.  This one of Cosette's actually does look like kind of like Jasmine's now that I think about it, I was trying to go for the I Dream of Jeannie look more but the color and sparkleys are more Jasmine like. :lol:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

It does look like I Dream of Jeanie  I love it


----------



## chiforme (Sep 28, 2005)

That is really cute, I like the pants so far. I bet it will turn out great when you're done.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

that is so cute


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

It's super cute already Gypsy. :thumbright: I can't wait to see it when it's all done.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks girls!  I'm hoping to get some new material this weekend to start Deedlit's when I figure out what it will be. :lol:


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

That is so cute! Does she actually keep it on?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks!  

Yes she does keep it on.  The pants have elastic and velcro around the waist so it stays on well there and the legs have velcro closures at the bottoms. The top is like a little shirt so it's very secure.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Og no Gypsy you're making me think about making my pups some halloween costumes. I remember when I made my kids the Elvis ,Jasmine & Alladin costumes the inside was horrific :lol: But noone saw that but me anyway so who cares.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww you should make them costumes!  The inside doesn't matter.  If I had a boy I'd have to make a couple costume for mine or something. :lol:


----------

